# Charlie is seriosly ill *Terrible news on page 6*



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

He started to pee blood late last night, and we stayed up with him all night, making sure he was ok.
Well we took him to the vet first thing in the morning, and he could see that he wasn´t too good. We where told to come back at 4.
Well my boyfriend recieved a call just before I got home, and the vet said he had a serious blood infection, and we can´t see him bacause it will make him sad when we leave.
The vet said the infection is treatable, but it will cost about 900$ We said yes with no hesitation. So now he is getting agressive treatment of antibiotics to get rid of it.


I havn´t even had him for 5 days and this happens. We don´t know where the infection came from. These things allways happen to me.


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Hope Charlie gets better soon. 

Please keep positive thoughts, I know what you are going thru.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awww I am so sorry to hear that, I hope he will be ok and my thoughts and prayers are with him.
keep us up-dated.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope that he gets better. I would do the same exact thing.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so so so sorry 
i hope that he is better very soon and home and happy!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Poor little Charlie....

We'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers. Hang in there little guy!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow how scary. I am so sorry. I am glad the vet said they can treat it. I will keep him in my prayers.

I have no clue how he could had gotten that. 

Update us as soon as you can


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

feel beeter soon wishes for charlie...

hes in good hands now! being so tiny they can pick up things so easily and they can effect so quickly.

Where did you get him from?! if hes from a breeder then it might be wise to drop the breeder an email just mentioning it.

if you got him from a petstore you should check out your contract, within a certain amount of days (ie if your vet thinks the dog got it from there) there usually at least semi responsible for the vets costs!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww poor charlie! i will keep you guys in my thoughts. and foxy is right contact whoever you got him from, they may have to pay some of the vet bills. check your state for laws and things...and good luck! keep us updated on charlie


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness you poor thing! I am sure everything will go well and you will have your little guy back soon! My prayers are with you and with Charlie. I love his name by the way!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I sent a non-acusing email to the breeder, telling her what is going on with charlie and how serious it is. And that she should watch her other dogs, and contact the lady that bought his sister, because the vet doesn´t know if it is a virus or a bacterial infection. 

My boyfriend got the vet to call him and explain in detail what is wrong and what to expect.
Apparently the vet thinks it is something he has had for a while, because if it was sudden he would have been dead within no time. He is responding to the medication at the moment, and the vet has high hopes for him. He is alert and responsive, and seems generaly curiose. The vet also said that in normal cases like this he would have put him to sleep, but he is too responsive to put him down at the moment.
Hopefully things will turn out allright, and he will be back in no time.


The reason why he was peeing blod was because he bloodcells where breaking up, poor thing.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww hun so sorry.
Keep strong little Charlie :wink:


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Charlie. My thoughts and prayers are with you and him. It is really nice to hear how he is taking to the medication. That gives alot of hope that he is going to be fine and will be home in no time.
Please keep up updated. Hang in there hun.
Have you heard back from the breeder yet?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and Charlie. He certainly got the right owner, that's for sure. We're thinking and praying for you.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awww poor Charlie. It is so sad when a little puppy gets sick. I hope he recovers really soon.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little guy. I hope he is feeling better soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

We will call the vet first thing tomorrow to see if his condition is still good. The breeder wrote back asking what the symptoms were and I asked if his sister was sick, and she is fine. Thank goodness.


But right now, no news is good news from the vet.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

You should get the vet to put that in writing about charlie having this for a while and maybe the breeder will pay for the vet or give you a partial refund you could use for the vet bill. I will say a prayer for Charlie.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I really hope little Charlie is OK and home soon, what a terrible worry for you 
Poppy


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your baby.  I hope Charlie keeps responding well to the medicine. I'll have you two in my thoughts.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking of you and hoping Charlie recovers quickly!

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I wanted to send some get well wishes for Charlie. Hope to hear some good news soon..


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry about your baby and I hope the antibiotics have him well in no time


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope Charlie gets better soon


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

So sorry poor Charlie is going thru this so young.  :wave: I had a dog that did the same thing and we treated it at the vet and he got over it and was fine after that. Infections are funny, you usually never know where they come from. Hang in there, Charlie will be home in fine condition in no time.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

*Sending hugs and kisses to Charlie*

I hope Charlie gets better soon.



Kenya


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

Get well soon Charlie ! I know what your going through, I bought mini doxie years ago and got her home to find out that she was very sick. I ended up having a 1500.00 vet bill. But she was worth every bit and she lived till she was 13 abd had a good life. Best wishes sending prayers your way.
Beth


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

thoughts an prayers are with you an wishing Charlie a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope Charlie is doing better :wave: Please let us know soon.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor Charlie!! I hope he gets better soon!!


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

I too hope Charlie gets well real fast and you also can feel much better.
Sounds like he's a tough little guy, which is always positive. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope he gets better as soon as possible, my thoughts are with you just now x


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Well he is doing better today. He is eating by himself now, so he has his appertite back. The vet is going to take a new blood test today to see if he is doing as good as he looks to be doing. If his blood shows that he still is really sick, they will do a blood transfusion.
I hope the antibiotics are working, so he doesn´t have to have a blood transfusion. 
11 weeks old, and going through so much.


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Hope Charlie is doing better by the minute. Eating is a good sign.
Will keep you all in my prayers.
Therese


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Lets hope he keeps on getting stronger and better.. 
Kisses to you Charlie :wink:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping that he keeps getting well.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Good thoughts coming your way. So sorry to hear about little Charlie. :thumbleft:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is good to hear! I hope he is back to his normal self in no time. :wave:


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

*Oh my goodness!*

Bo, I have been so busy and hadn't seen this new post. I really hope that Charlie is doing better and can come home to his mommy soon. Keep strong. Ollie, LoLa and I are thinking about you & Charlie.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that he's feeling better. He'll be in in no time at all


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

He got the transfusion, and is doing better. He is even wagging his little tail now. The vet believes he will do fine, but he can not garantee it.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I hope that Charlie makes a full recovery .


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I will continue to keep Charlie in my prayers. I was really hoping the meds would work and he wouldnt need the transfusion. I am glad to hear he is feeling so much better. Lets hope this was his last hurdle and he begins to recover and can go home with you.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, I hope everything goes well! Please keep us posted on how he is doing!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> I was really hoping the meds would work and he wouldnt need the transfusion


I thought he was doing fine, so it came as a surprise to me that he had that done. But I just asked my boyfriend, who has been the one talking with the vet the past two days, and he said that he was going to do it even if the tests are ok, just to be sure. I thought it was only going to be done ifthe tests came back bad.
I will get more news tomorrow morning. We have to call before noon.


I hope Charlie hasn´t forgotton about me. He hasn´t known me for very long.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

They have an awesome memory...I am sure he has not forgotten you. He will be happy to be with his mom and dad and back home. 

Is good the vets are doing everything to make sure this infection doesnt come back. Sounds like he is in the best care. He is very lucky to have such caring parents like you. 

Best of luck!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I just read th epost I am scrambling thorugh every time i come in here Sorry to hear about Charlie and so glad to hear he is doing much better. The vet should write you a letter to send to the breeder. has the breeeder offered to pay for the vet bills or even respond to yor email?


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

We might be picking him up on monday  

When we pick him up we will discuss with the vet if it is anything that he has had from before I got him, and if it is I will get it on writing. The breeder is aware of him being sick, and I will write to her when he gets better.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am so glad to hear it! I hope all goes well and hopefully the breeder will pick up some of the cost!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Aw i am sorry he had to have the transfusion but the most important thing is that he gets well and I am sure we are all praying for that


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

yay a homecoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

We just got a call from the vet. He died 10 minuets ago. Apparently he was very weak in the morning, and collapsed.

I thought he was coming home, so I ordered his tags yesterday. I will get them in the post next week. What a nightmare this is.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry. We lost a kitten to illness and it's just so heartbreaking. I know how you feel.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh im so sorry for your loss its terrible   

{{{{ hugs }}}}}


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

i'm so sorry. he seemed to be doing so well.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry  poor little guy and *hugs* to you


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

This picture was taken the eve of his first full day home. He was so happy. Wanted nothing more than to sit next to his dad, and get a belly rub. We were looking forward to at least 15 good years with him. We got 5 great days. I guess we should always be thankfull for that.

I was so looking forward to him growing into a man, and all the special times we where going to have. I have never had a dog before, and this was a big deal for me, because I was never alowed one until I had moved away from home. I waited all my life for Charlie.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry. I thought he'd pull through.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I am so sorry about Charlie  Ive been reading the whole post but for some odd reason I never posted on it :roll: I think that you were very fortunate to have had 5 days with Charlie Im sure that it was the best 5 days he ever had  I am also sorry that this was your first pyppy you waited so long to get one & that your first experience as a pet owner was so horrible.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Didnt they notice he was getting weaker before the morning?I am so sorry I believed he was doing well. JMHO Get your money and vet costs back and find another breeder. This is so hard to swallow


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear about little Charlie and that you had to go through all of this.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I hope you find the strength to get through this if you need to vent you know we are here


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i am so so so so so so so so sorry  
i can't help but cry reading this.. 
i hope that one day you will find peace with his passing and find another little baby that can light up your life the same way charlie did


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. It really sounded like he was doing better.  I hope you can at least take comfort in the fact that the days he had with you were happy and the best of his life with his mom and dad. Poor little boy, it is terrible. :sad10: I'm so sorry for what you've had to go through as well, with finally getting your little boy, I remember how excited you were and now to loose him at such an early age is just horrible. You'll be in my thoughts throughout this time. *hugs* to you.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

omg I cannot believe he passed. I am soooo sorry.  I started crying before I even opened the tread this morning....when i saw the change in topic i just knew...but didnt want to read it  
Charlie had the best chi parents ever with you two. You did everything you could for the little guy. Its hard when these guys get so sick, they are so small but I really thought and hoped he would pull through.

Unfortunately we have had quite a few members lose their chi's lately, if you need to talk, vent, whatever we are all here for you. 

Take care of yourself. I wish I could say something else to make you feel better.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You were such a good owner to him--you can comfort yourself knowing that. So many dogs die and there is no one to shed tears...we are ALL crying for little Charlie. I also hope you can find your lifetime puppy soon. It helps to have a little furbaby to cuddle. I'm sooo sorry.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about this, and I started crying when I opened up this thread. I really thought he was going to pull through


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I really am at a loss for words...

Just know we are here for you and I am so very sorry this happened...RIP little Charlie..


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

My deepest sympathies. I am so sorry!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your sad loss  
My thought will be with you, I am here if you need me.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It hurts so much to lose a pet.  We are all here for you.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss he was beautiful. I'm just glad he was loved everyday of his life.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words.
My boyfriend went to pick up his things today. His crate and collar. We left him with the blanket and my boyfriend´s shirt because he felt his best with our scent on things. We did not take his body home, because we live at a dorm and have nowhere to put him.
I still can´t believe he is dead. We were going to pick him up tomorrow.
I have contacted the breeder, and I will be getting a refund on charlie. It won´t bring him back, but it will give me a chance of getting a new little guy. I just hope that I can keep him alive and well for more than 4 days this time.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so terribly sorry how awful ((hugs))


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry sweetie. Charlie was beautiful.  
((hugs)) Jeanna xxx


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

It wasn't anything you did, it just happened. Your next chi will probably live to be 25! This is the rotten part of life, but all the good things that life holds are waiting for you. 

My heart truly breaks for you. I am looking forward to hearing about your new puppy! Try to look to the future...it holds great promise!.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

You did nothing wrong. This was one of those unfortunate things that just happen. You did everything right, dont let this scare you from taking in another chi into your life.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry. He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I hope the breeder is giving you more than your money you purchased him for it shouldt be any losses to you. you are suffering enough my heart goes out to you


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I wanted to add my condolences on the loss of your puppy...You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss  I'm glad he had a good family that cared about him so much and gave him the best chance he had. He'll always have a special place in your heart and i know you'll find a new chi that you will love and make you happy


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

*Oh no!*

I am so sorry to hear about your little one. I have been very busy this weekend, but have tried to keep abreast of little Charlie's health. I am so very sorry, but I am glad that he had such a good home for his short time. I am also glad that you are still considering getting another chi and I am glad that the breeder is willing to work with you.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

I just read the update on this topic and it was so hard to read. I'm so sorry to hear what happen to Charlie. I know that getting the refund will not bring back your puppy but maybe you an get another ci from another breeder and have many years with him. It just breaks my hear when we read stuff like this. I just wish there was more we could do for you.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry bout Charlie, I know how hard it is o lose a lil 1. I wish you the best of luck on your search for a new lil 1.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I thought he was doing so well. I'm so very sorry for your loss . Like another member said, if you need to vent, we're here. This is so sad. And also, there was nothing you did to give him this disease. It was just something that happened. Again, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss. I really thought he was going to be o.k.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about Charlie.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

Like everybody else I feel so bad for you and Charlie. I was so hoping to read that he was getting better when I came back to check up after the weekend...
We all hope and pray for you and will look forward to hearing updates from you.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

So sorry for your loss!!! I can't even imagine how that would be like. I hope you will be able to find a new puppy. The new puppy will never replace Charlie, but I hope that he/she will at least fill that gap in your heart.

Kind regards,
Tina


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! I've been keeping up with this post and it seemed like he was getting better. Just keep the time you had with him as a great memory. He will always be in your heart! Did you see that one of the people on this forum is looking for a great home for Roxi, its on the same page as your post. Just a thought, it seems like you have a great heart and thats what Roxi needs.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Charlie. You are in my thoughts.... 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I would love to give Roxy a new home, but unfortunally I live half a world away, and it would be too much stress on a dog flying for so long.

I have been offered another dog.....
This lady coincidentaly sends me an email the day before Charlie died, but I first saw it on the day of his death. She is selling this chocolate longhaired boy. I told her that my dog just died, but I will get back to her in a day or two when I know if I get my money back.
I wrote back telling her that I will first get the money in a month or two, but if she is ok with the idea, I will agree to a four month pay contact, where I pay the full price, plus 10% extra over four months. The reason being that I have no chance of getting that sort of money after getting a puppy, and then having to send it to the vet for four days.

I get a reply saying she only wants to be paid in full, and I must look else where for a puppy.

That really hurt.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

did charlie's breeder offer you a full refund? plus payments towards the vet bills due to him being sick when you got him? I know how hard it is to deal with the "money" situation after losing a pup when Nemo died I had to fill out loads of forms for the vet care/call out , insurance documents plus I had to file for the money I paid for him back with the insurance company. I know it's awful to think about money after you've just lost a little one but if you are thinking about getting another chi it would really help with purchace costs etc plus you'd feel more secure calling breeders if you actually have the finances.  I'm truly sorry you had to go through all this.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

omg he looks like my chi.  i hada lump in my throat reading this.   im so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh my goodness.... I am SO sorry for the loss of your precious one.


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our kitten when it was only 3 months old and I know how bad the pain is.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm So Sorry for your loss, I can't belive it .. last time i checked in he seemed to be doing so well..... 
Poppy


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. You might just want to look elsewhere for a new pup anyway. I think your breeder should also reimburse you for part of the vet bill being you only had him 5 days. Did you have a signed contract with her saying anything about this?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Charlie. My 1st chi baby died too and I knew I had to get another one.I missed him so much. I haver NEVER regretted it and love him completely so I hope you will find another baby to love too


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG...I truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I really wish that chihuahuas weren't so hard to come by over there. I really hope that you can get another puppy...


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

My deepest sympathys for your loss.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

The final diognosis from the vet is hemolytic anemia. I can´t really explain what it is, but you can look it up. Pretty nasty symptoms. He must have felt terrible.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am so sorry. That sounds just awful!! I hope you find a new little one soon and that this whole experience didn't turn you off from having a pet! Talk to the breeder about getting some of the vet bills reimbursed.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------

